# couple old reptile pics



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

these are my herps.. i need some updates though..


























any idea what species this is?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

looks like a blue tonged skink, but the brown bands look a bit pale.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

j_burf said:


> looks like a blue tonged skink,


 Which kind? There are several (sub?)species, not one monolithic "blue-tongue skink".

-PK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I think its Gigas, so does many other people.. but its extremely hard to tell IMO.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice blue tonqued skink
dont know the species maybe croc will know


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice collection dude. Didnt know you collect herps to.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ahah.. i even collect bacteria









im a nutcase for sure


----------

